# casa de citas



## rpruiz

Hola!
Cómo se diría. "casa de citas" en inglés en este contexto?

"La ciudadania acapulqueña a observado y denunciado el crecimiento y proliferación del número de casas de citas y burdeles que operan de manera clandestina en el puerto de Acapulco para ofertar servicios sexuales, con la protección de las propias autoridades que debían de controlarlas y evitarlas."

Gracias!


----------



## scotu

casas de citas = "date houses" in other words escort services
burdeles = a cantina with sexual services available


----------



## psicutrinius

No es eso, scotu. Una "casa de citas" es un apartamento o una habitación que se alquila por horas y a donde acuden parejas a practicar sexo, pero a donde van ambos ya. Es decir, es el LUGAR, no el "servicio".


----------



## jdenson

rpruiz said:
			
		

> Hola!
> Cómo se diría. "casa de citas" en inglés en este contexto?
> 
> "La ciudadania acapulqueña a observado y denunciado el crecimiento y proliferación del número de casas de citas y burdeles que operan de manera clandestina en el puerto de Acapulco para ofertar servicios sexuales, con la protección de las propias autoridades que debían de controlarlas y evitarlas."
> 
> Gracias!


 A couple of suggestions: brothel, bordello
JD


----------



## Mariapau

Una casa de citas NO es un apartamento o habitacion que se alquila. Eso sería un Motel.

Una casa de citas es un lugar donde hay prostitutas trabajando. Un prostíbulo.


----------



## tatis

whorehouse?


----------



## suso26

Whorehouse??? eso es Putero


----------



## tatis

suso26 said:
			
		

> Whorehouse??? eso es Putero


 
whorehouse: _n _burdel _m,_ casa de putas (vulg), quilombo _m (Bol,RPI _arg_)_

_Oxford Dictionary_


----------



## rpruiz

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas.. pero aún me queda la duda porque el párrafo habla de dos cosas : casas de citas y burdeles, como si fueran dos cosas distintas... igual y son lo mismo???

Ustedes creen?


----------



## Evy-Mexico

Son lo mismo.


----------



## tatis

casa de citas: aquella en que se facilita, clandestinamente,  y por precio, habitaciones para las relaciones sexuales.

prostíbulo: local donde se ejerce la prostitución

burdel: casa de prostitución

casa de prostitutas, casa de lenocinio:  la de mujeres públicas

Tomado del DRAE

Creo que aquí la palabra "clandestinamente" en la definición de _casa de_ _citas_ sería lo que marcaría la diferencia, si es que hubiera alguna.


----------



## scotu

Here in Mexico a _burdel_ is not exactly a _whorehouse. _They are principally drinking establishments, or gentlemens' clubs with "back rooms". Most people go to drink, not for sex.
If your definition of _whorehouse _is any place where whores  work then the word fits, but then this word would also fit as a definition for congress.


----------



## palomica

I think we might use the term 'cathouse', which could also be a kind of house of prostitution but a different meaning. We also could simply say a 'cheap hotel/motel that rents rooms by the hour'.


----------



## scotu

palomica said:
			
		

> I think we might use the term 'cathouse', which could also be a kind of house of prostitution but a different meaning. We also could simply say a 'cheap hotel/motel that rents rooms by the hour'.


How does a "cathouse" differ from "a house of prostitution?"

The Mexican version of a "cheap hotel" is called a "_motel_". _Motels_ are physically similar to a motel in North America but differ in the sense that they are for short term rentals and designed for trysts, not for families, except when a couple needs to get out of the crowded house for some privacy. They are usually economical but the word "cheap" would be inaccurate


----------



## palomica

'Cathouse' is a more colloquial term, but if we are talking about the Mexican casa de citas mentioned in the first post, then I think it means a cheap motel or hotel that rents rooms by the hour. Usually, they are cheap because the rooms are pretty bad, have few amenities, and people would rarely go to them if it weren't for trysts or sex with a prostitute. Since rpruiz is looking for a way to say it in English, we don't really need to worry about what the word 'motel' means in Mexico. In the U.S., it doesn't mean quite the same thing.


----------



## oriental

rpruiz said:
			
		

> Hola!
> Cómo se diría. "casa de citas" en inglés en este contexto?
> 
> "La ciudadania acapulqueña a observado y denunciado el crecimiento y proliferación del número de casas de citas y burdeles que operan de manera clandestina en el puerto de Acapulco para ofertar servicios sexuales, con la protección de las propias autoridades que debían de controlarlas y evitarlas."
> 
> Gracias!


 
Por la cantidad de respuestas y matices que se ven en este thread, la primera pregunta es si la realidad sajona utiliza/presenta casas de citas.

*Por lo que parece, usos y costumbres de los paises varian.*

Criterio por Uruguay (y Argentina ? ), "casa de citas/Hotel Alojamiento (telo) (mueble) " implica una construcciòn, con muchas habitaciones (a veces con lujo)  especificamente construida -y con las habilitaciones municipales correspondientes - para ser alquilada, por horas, a parejas que asi lo requieran.

Quienes vayan, se conocen en algun lado y van alli.

Burdel/prostibulo/quilombo (palabra en su origen muy interesante, devenida injustamente a esto), lugar donde quien ejerce el oficio trabaja alli y tiene, a su disposicion, una habitacion (exclusiva o no )y cobra por sus servicios y ese uso.

La legislacion de cada pais permite (o no) y controla o no la prostitución.

*So, maybe,  we are looking different realities and different words must be used.*


----------



## josediaz

I have to respectfully disagree with Scotu, since the definitions he provides for Mexico are quite inaccurate (five years later, but since this is the only thread on the subject, I figured I would provide some input).
In Mexico, the terms "*casa de citas*" and "*burdel*" (other synonyms in Mexico are *putero*, *prostibulo*, *congal*, etc...)are used interchangeably, although the first is much more common.  It refers to a private residence (either a house or an apartment) where men go exclusively for the purpose of having sexual relations with the prostitutes who work inside the place.  It is not a "drinking establishment" or anything of the sort, (although I don´t suppose that there is anything to prevent you from having a drink when you are there, provided you bring it yourself.)

A Motel refers to a specific type of hotel where you can drive right up to the room with your car (often set up like townhouses where each room is on the second floor and there is a garage on the first floor).  A hotel has a parking lot and you must walk to your room.  That is the difference between the two.  In fact, some hotels have both a motel section and a regular hotel section. The difference between a hotel and a motel has nothing to do with the price or what the room is used for.
The correct term in Mexico for a hotel or motel where couples go to find some short-term privacy and where the rooms are rented by the hour is a *"Hotel (or motel) de paso"*

I hope this helps to clear things up, at least as far as Mexico is concerned.


----------



## duvija

At least for Uruguay, oriental used the right words. (A little word he skipped: mueble is also 'amueblado', diphthong and all)


----------



## oriental

duvija said:


> At least for Uruguay, oriental used the right words. (A little word he skipped: mueble is also 'amueblado', diphthong and all)



As it looks, most of our countries have certain "needs" and in each, the services provided have different names.Maybe some of our folks should make a dictionary for each country in order not to make mistakes...
Bye


----------



## tatis

josediaz said:


> I have to respectfully disagree with Scotu, since the definitions he provides for Mexico are quite inaccurate (five years later, but since this is the only thread on the subject, I figured I would provide some input).
> In Mexico, the terms "*casa de citas*" and "*burdel*" (other synonyms in Mexico are *putero*, *prostibulo*, *congal*, etc...)are used interchangeably, although the first is much more common. It refers to a private residence (either a house or an apartment) where men go exclusively for the purpose of having sexual relations with the prostitutes who work inside the place. It is not a "drinking establishment" or anything of the sort, (although I don´t suppose that there is anything to prevent you from having a drink when you are there, provided you bring it yourself.)
> 
> A Motel refers to a specific type of hotel where you can drive right up to the room with your car (often set up like townhouses where each room is on the second floor and there is a garage on the first floor). A hotel has a parking lot and you must walk to your room. That is the difference between the two. In fact, some hotels have both a motel section and a regular hotel section. The difference between a hotel and a motel has nothing to do with the price or what the room is used for.
> The correct term in Mexico for a hotel or motel where couples go to find some short-term privacy and where the rooms are rented by the hour is a *"Hotel (or motel) de paso"*
> 
> I hope this helps to clear things up, at least as far as Mexico is concerned.




I could not agree more. I was born and raised in México, and this is in my opinion, a very, very accurate response to the first post and a very appropriate and respectful correction to Scotu's post.


----------



## oriental

HEY: the thing  is simple:

a) you have/get a partner and wish some private place away from where you are.It doesn't matter where you TOOK your partner from or where did the partner COME. Everywhere exists this kind of places, for rent, *name/prices varies.*
b) you get a partner in a place where there is or not liquor to be served,  but there are partners to choose *for a price*. This option implies either there is a private place THERE or, wishing, you go  somewhere.*Definitions and names  of the places varies, as does the prices involved...*
c) There are places where you can get a free partner -with or without liquor- where there is not a private place to enjoy the company. You go someplace, free or not , either a) or somewhere..

To define,  looks easy.... names, faces and prices.... that ain't easy...

Bye


----------



## k-in-sc

I recently saw a joke where a person of a certain ethnicity goes to a "casa de citas" to get some action:
- (Un ... ) llega a una casa de citas y pregunta: 
- Ey, hombre!, ¿Cuanto cuesta una prostituta? 
- Bueno, depende del tiempo. 
- Pues... supongamos que llueve...

 I never heard of "telos" till I went to Argentina. People don't go to them here, they go to normal hotels or motels. Hotels with hourly rates are for prostitutes, not regular people.


----------



## duvija

k-in-sc said:


> I never heard of "telos" till I went to Argentina. People don't go to them here, they go to normal hotels or motels. Hotels with hourly rates are for prostitutes, not regular people.



Sorry, but I kindly remember a 'telo' not far from where I lived, and one Saturday we got together with a group of friends, and camped on a bridge, across the street from the door. Every time a couple came out, we would scream 'Vivan los novios', 'qué se besen'... and stuff like that. Yeah, we were young.

And a friend of mine was really surprised when she went to a telo with her boyfriend, and there were no private entrances, but a lobby where all the couples would wait till a room opened up. Nice conversations were going on... And there were no prostitutes around there.


----------



## k-in-sc

Oh, you mean there. Yes, they're a regular part of life there. Prostitution is more accepted there, too. I was talking about here in the U.S.


----------



## hol128

You can say for example " I wan to go to a "parlor tryst" instead of whorehouse....I hope this can be useful.

best regards


----------



## silky1972

k-in-sc said:


> I never heard of "telos" till I went to Argentina. People don't go to them here, they go to normal hotels or motels. Hotels with hourly rates are for prostitutes, not regular people.



In Argentina, most people have been to a _telo_. Young people go there when they don't have privacy at home; married people go when... well, you get the picture; couples go when they want to add spice to their relationship, etc. There are cheap _telos _and really expensive and fancy ones, such as "Jardines de Babilonia." Hotel Jardines de Babilonia I hope my post was educational!


----------



## bandini

Bueno otra idea.  Cuando andaba de mochila por Columbia me decían, "¡Güerito, te vamos a llevar a donde las mujeres te hablan de papicito sin conocerlo!"  Menos vulgar, si no tan fuera romántica!  (Por supuesto siempre les dije que no gracias),


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

- Brothel
- Whorehouse


En España, creo que 'casa de citas' tiene dos significados posibles.

El uso más corriente es como sinónimo de 'casa de putas'. Es decir, 'burdel', o 'prostíbulo'; 'lugar donde se ejerce la prostitución'.



Mariapau said:


> Una casa de citas es un lugar donde hay prostitutas trabajando. Un prostíbulo.




Ese es su significado general, en el lenguaje coloquial. El de término eufemístico para evitar decir 'casa de putas'.

El otro significado que mencionáis, de 'casa donde se alquilan habitaciones' quizás corresponda a su origen etimológico. O a su uso inicial, donde se usase de forma más literal, con un sentido más reducido.

También existe, creo, pero sospecho que es un poco antiguo...

Creo haberlo visto en alguna novela de la postguerra... Me Parece recordarlo de 'La colmena', de Camilo José Cela (1950).

Pero no es ese el uso que en la actualidad se hace del término... Ahora es básicamente un sinónimo de 'casa de putas' - en un tono algo literario, quizás, como 'lupanar'.

¿Por qué la Academia no incluye esa acepción? No lo entiendo muy bien. Supongo que será por anticuados, no por desconocimiento de los usos actuales del término...


Incluyo varias citas del 'Free Dictionary' donde se observa este uso del término en el sentido de 'casa de lenocinio', no de 'motel' - por cierto, con una referencia en la última a 'Belle de Jour' (1967), la película clásica de Buñuel, protagonizada por Catherine Deneuve.


*(*) The Free Dictionary
- Casa de citas *

- Entre tanto la hijastra, la primera habida con el secretario, obligada por la necesidad, *trabajaba con Madama Pace, que era dueña de una casa de citas *y de la que el padre era cliente por su asidua visita.

- En una fina y exclusiva *casa de citas* de la ciudad, la casa de las señoritas Robby ubicada en la Calle Real (actual Carrera 25), el atrevimiento del grupo de sastres de la afamada sastrería de propiedad de don Ángel Zarama, entre los cuales se encontraban Ángel María López y Máximo Erazo, los lleva a tomar la polvera francesa *de una de las damas más solicitadas *(...).

- Tiene pensamientos y fantasías eróticas, hasta que un día *va a una casa de citas y comienza a trabajar* allí durante las tardes al mismo tiempo que se mantiene casta en su matrimonio.

casa de citas


----------



## sarah_

> Pero no es ese el uso que en la actualidad se hace del término... Ahora es básicamente un sinónimo de 'casa de putas' - en un tono algo literario, quizás, como 'lupanar'.
> 
> *¿Por qué la Academia no incluye esa acepción?* No lo entiendo muy bien. Supongo que será por anticuados, no por desconocimiento de los usos actuales del término...


Sí que viene, Cerros:
casa de citas
1. f. casa en que se facilita, clandestinamente, y por precio, habitación para las relaciones sexuales.
Y "puticlub" también, que es más moderno.




Cerros de Úbeda said:


> - Brothel
> - Whorehouse
> 
> 
> En España, creo que 'casa de citas' tiene dos significados posibles.
> 
> El uso más corriente es como sinónimo de 'casa de putas'. Es decir, 'burdel', o 'prostíbulo'; 'lugar donde se ejerce la prostitución'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ese es su significado general, en el lenguaje coloquial. El de término eufemístico para evitar decir 'casa de putas'.
> 
> El otro significado que mencionáis, de 'casa donde se alquilan habitaciones' quizás corresponda a su origen etimológico. O a su uso inicial, donde se usase de forma más literal, con un sentido más reducido.
> 
> También existe, creo, pero sospecho que es un poco antiguo...
> 
> Creo haberlo visto en alguna novela de la postguerra... Me Parece recordarlo de 'La colmena', de Camilo José Cela (1950).
> 
> Pero no es ese el uso que en la actualidad se hace del término... Ahora es básicamente un sinónimo de 'casa de putas' - en un tono algo literario, quizás, como 'lupanar'.
> 
> ¿Por qué la Academia no incluye esa acepción? No lo entiendo muy bien. Supongo que será por anticuados, no por desconocimiento de los usos actuales del término...
> 
> 
> Incluyo varias citas del 'Free Dictionary' donde se observa este uso del término en el sentido de 'casa de lenocinio', no de 'motel'.
> 
> 
> (*) The Free Dictionary
> - Casa de citas
> 
> - Entre tanto la hijastra, la primera habida con el secretario, obligada por la necesidad, trabajaba con Madama Pace, que era dueña de una casa de citas y de la que el padre era cliente por su asidua visita.
> 
> - En una fina y exclusiva casa de citas de la ciudad, la casa de las señoritas Robby ubicada en la Calle Real (actual Carrera 25), el atrevimiento del grupo de sastres de la afamada sastrería de propiedad de don Ángel Zarama, entre los cuales se encontraban Ángel María López y Máximo Erazo, los lleva a tomar la polvera francesa de una de las damas más solicitadas (...).
> 
> - Tiene pensamientos y fantasías eróticas, hasta que un día va a una casa de citas y comienza a trabajar allí durante las tardes al mismo tiempo que se mantiene casta en su matrimonio.
> 
> casa de citas


----------



## michelmontescuba

En Cuba a una casa de citas le dicen "casa de alquiler, o matadero".


----------



## sarah_

michelmontescuba said:


> o matadero".


 OMG!!


----------

